# SBF Question



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I just wanted to clarify something. Now for example if I'm running CM7 on Froyo, if I SBF with the 4.5.602 SBF that will put me on Gingerbread? So no need for installing the Gingerbread updates?


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

You cannot use the .602 SBF if you are running Froyo CM7, period.

You'll have to use the .340 SBF and just upgrade via Verizon OTA to .602 then use the one click root method.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You sure about that? It's been a few weeks but I could swear I got stuck in a boot loop on froyo and just used the GB sbf to get my phone working.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not 100%, but 99% of me says it's not possible.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, i want to try it but I am on GB.

If i was on cm7 and wanted to go to GB, I would use the 602 sbf. I wouldn't hesitate. I've never taken the GB ota. The bootloader didn't change.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was running miui based off cm7, but anyway a 340 rom. I had to trade in my phone due to hardware issues yesterday. I used the 602 sbf and it worked without a single issue. Just make sure you grab the newest rsd lite per p3droids recommendations. As long as the bootloader is the same version it doesn't matter what rom you are running as all of that will be overwritten by the sbf.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Now to be safe its best to use the OTA zips to get to GB?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope, perfectly safe to sbf straight to 602 using the tbh released official sbf. No reason to back track and take ota downloads. You would only have to do that if the bootloader version changed which it did not.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Nope, perfectly safe to sbf straight to 602 using the tbh released official sbf. No reason to back track and take ota downloads. You would only have to do that if the bootloader version changed which it did not.


Alright thats great then, Thank you for clarifying it.


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

I was on miui and sbf'd to .602 with no issues. I just bootlooped upon reboot but was able to resolve the issue by pulling the battery, wiping data and cache, then rebooting.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

"kcirradx said:


> I was on miui and sbf'd to .602 with no issues. I just bootlooped upon reboot but was able to resolve the issue by pulling the battery, wiping data and cache, then rebooting.


Bootloop post sbf is common and should resolve with factory reset in stock recovery. When you sbf you're completely stripping the operating system so you can go on from a 2.3.340based rom and sbf to 620 even though you can't flash a 602 file.


----------

